# Reaction Race 2010 als Reiserad?



## ZJGuy (8. September 2010)

Guys,

nicht lachen -ich meine das ernst.

Kann man ein Reaction auch zeitweise als Reiserad (mit Gepäckträger) nutzen?

Hintergrund:

Ich suche noch ein vernüftiges HT, mit dem ich längere, zum Teil auch schnellere Touren auf Waldautobahnen etc fahren kann. Für die eher harten Trails habe ich noch ein AMS125 ...

Eigentlich hatte ich eher an ein LTD gedacht, aber dort gefällt mir 

a.) die Farbe und 
b.) die Bremsen

nicht. 

Jetzt habe ich aber gerade ein 2010 Reaction zu einem vernüftigen Preis angeboten bekommen.

Das Reaction hat hier bezüglich Ausstattung schon mehr zu bieten - obwohl ich mit diesem eigentlich garnicht kalkuliert hatte.

Klar, das Reaction ist schon ein super Biike. ABER:

Ich benötige das HT aber auch, um des öfteren mal Touren mit grösserem Gepäck durchführen zu können.

D.h. :

- Möglichkeit zur vorrübergehenden Montage eines Gepäckträgers (am Rahmen) muss vorhanden sein. Die oberen Montagepunkte habe ich gesehen, wie es aber am Ausfallende aussieht weiss ich nicht. Zudem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Race Rahmen des Reaction überhaupt für diese Belastung ausgelegt ist ...

- Maybe kommt zusätzlich zum Gepäckträger (oder auch ohne) die Anbringung eines Fahrradanhängers zum Tragen. 

Kurzum - mein neues HT sollte auch (zeitweise) als Reiserad zu gebrauchen sein.

Was ist hier Eure Meinung / Erfahrung?

Ist das Reaction dafür geeignet, ist das so wie beschrieben machbar?

Danke für Eure Tipps!

Gruss


----------



## dusi__ (9. September 2010)

naja is ja n sehr stabiles tourenrad ,
brauchst halt :
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...uick-Rack-Gepaecktraeger-fuer-MTB::11680.html

das dürfte passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (9. September 2010)

Hier kannste es sehen:

Das Reaction hat einen ähnliche Rahmen wie das Race:


----------



## xerto (9. September 2010)

Vergessen habe ich zu erwähnen, dass sowahl Gepäckträgerbefestigungen oben sowie auch unten vorhanden sind.

das gilt auch für das Reaction.


----------



## ZJGuy (9. September 2010)

Hey - super bilder! 

Genau das habe ich gesucht .... 

Was hast du da für einen Träger dran - ist das der Tubus Disco?

Denn laut einigen Beiträgen braucht man wohl bei Scheibenbremsen einen speziellen Träger ...

Die Radtaschen muss ich mir auch noch in der Hanauer holen ... 

Gruss


----------



## xerto (9. September 2010)

Der Träger ist ein Billigprodukt und namenlos.

Den Abstand zur Scheibenbremse habe ich folgendermassen geregelt:

Ich habe ein Mutter von der Ventilhalterung (Autoventile) dazwischen geklemmt. Abstand ca 1 cm. das geht.

Einfache und billige Lösung. Damit sind wir inzwischen 3000 Km gereist.

Die Radtaschen von Ortlieb bei Globetrotter sind erste Sahne...

Preiswert und vor allen leicht montierbar und dicht.


----------



## S.D. (9. September 2010)

Wobei man ganz klar sagen muß, daß der Ltd-Rahmen für solche Zwecke wohl geeigneter ist als der Reaction-Rahmen.
Der Reaction-Rahmen ist ein Leichtbaurahmen mit entsprechend dünnwandigen Rohrsätzen.

Gruß


----------



## poochiee (9. September 2010)

mal ganz blöd gefragt...warum kaufst du dir für den beschriebenen Einsatzzweck: Reiserad+Waldautobahn kein vernünftiges Tourenrad?Wofür muss es da unbedingt ein MTB sein?

Ansonsten seh ich das wie s.d. - Leichtbau CC fürs Reisen... naja

Wie auch immer...
Viele Grüße + viel Spass mit dem neuen Rad (welches auch immer)


----------



## ZJGuy (9. September 2010)

25% Reise (mit Gepäck), Rest reine Tour (mit Rucksack).

Tourer = 28". Never ever, zu unkomfortabel und unflexibel.

Ein MTB lässt sich in vieles verwandeln, ein Trekking nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Sentilo (10. September 2010)

Von Topeak gibt's auch einen stabilen Träger, speziell für Scheibenbremse, der passt gut und hält was aus. Hatt' ich mal dran, war 'ne gute und preisgünstige Lösung (ca. 45 Euro). Und Anhänger ist ja sowieso kein Problem. 

Das Reaction ist ein prima "Sporttourer". Manchmal ärgere ich mich, dass ich's verkauft habe ... vor allem wenn ich so Bilder wie von Xerto sehe.


----------



## ZJGuy (11. September 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Das Reaction ist ein prima "Sporttourer". Manchmal ärgere ich mich, dass ich's verkauft habe ... vor allem wenn ich so Bilder wie von Xerto sehe.



Na das macht doch Mut. Wie gesagt, grössere Reise & grosses Gepäck ist eher selten der Fall.

Ja, die Bilder von Xerto gefallen mir auch gut.

Ich denke, ich werde mir das Reaction (SRAM) holen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

